

Google’s French arm faces daily €1,000 fines over links to defamatory article - dthal
http://www.theguardian.com/media/2014/nov/13/google-french-arm-fines-right-to-be-forgotten

======
cheriot
I hope they pay it. Forever.

"Shefet said he launched the case because his firm had been the subject of a
“defamation campaign” organised through blogs and sites by an individual who
could not be traced."

How many sketchy businesses have said this?

~~~
tkinom
If they allow this in US, Yelp will be out of business in no time.

